
California: Tell Your Senators Ill-Conceived “Immunity Passports” Won’t Help Us - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/08/california-tell-your-senators-ill-conceived-immunity-passports-wont-help-us
======
tengbretson
So the objections seem to be that 1. we don't fully understand immunity, 2.
the incidental privacy concerns of handing over your phone, and 3. the unequal
access to smart phones.

How about just fucking no? Can that be a reason?

~~~
paul_f
Exactly. Does this mean the EFF would support the measure if these objections
were overcome? I would hope not. This concept is nuts

------
EricE
Contact tracing is only useful at the very start. We are way past that point.

You aren’t going to contact trace or shelter in place away a virus that is
already widely out there.

Even though futile, it does let government claim to be doing something.
Nevermind that in just doing something - anything - there are all kinds of
other very horrible and nasty implications too. Don’t pay attention to those.
Just comply.

Never thought I would see what’s been going on the last six months in America,
of all places.

